# BLO & 2 part epoxy



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2021)

I understand epoxy does not bond well to wood that has been treated previously with BLO ( boiled linseed oil). Can anyone tell me if wood bonded with epoxy & allowed to dry & set, can then be treated with BLO, without effecting said epoxyed joint?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Once your epoxy is cured ( timing can very with the epoxy used) you should not have any issues with a BLO as a finsh.


----------

